

TokBox & EtherPad: Video Chat Gets Real-Time Document Editing - aaroniba
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2009/08/tokbox-etherpad-video-chat-gets-real-time-document-editing.php

======
Raphael
Just think if AppJet were integrated into this!

